# Website Address Name Game



## bevreview steve

Time for some fun here in The Late Night Cafe! This game is simular to others that you've probably played online, but there is a subtle twist.

You list a website address in your post. The next person has to list website address that BEGINS with the last letter of the previous address (not counting the .com part, or any of that .html stuff)

For example, if I were to list http://www.food.com, the next person would have to post a website address that starts with a D (since that's the last letter in "food"). So the next person could post something like http://www.dilbert.com.

Sound easy enough? We'll see....

I'll start off with the obvious... 
http://www.food.com


----------



## shawtycat

Weellll, to play the game Ill start out with a site I go to for a great big laugh!

www.dumb.com The name says it all. Just read their bit on "How to Drive Like a Moron"

Jodi


----------



## cape chef

want to get away and relax?

www.dodecanese.com


----------



## jim berman

Looking to part with some cash?

www.ebay.com

... good cook books, fiction, real estate, horses, CDs and everything else.... for sale!


----------



## shawtycat

Wanna chat with the world?

www.yahoo.com


----------



## svadhisthana

Or read a weightloss sucess story......

http://www.onephatman.com


----------



## shawtycat

Sorry to put a page break in the game but Svad.....that was some link. I just spent 10 minutes just reading his story. WOW!

Jodi


----------



## kimmie

The food section is pretty good at www.nytimes.com


----------



## svadhisthana

My kind of sewing site: www.sewwrong.com

ShawtyCat, Did you go to the link of his wife's site?


----------



## pete

Learn about everything you wanted to learn and a whole lot that you didn't at www.google.com


----------



## cape chef

www.earth.com


----------



## pete

When you want to add a little spice to your life

www.hotchile.com

Get your mind out of the gutter!!!!


----------



## kylew

www.epicurious.com


----------



## chrose

http://www.sabres.com/

Sorry but I had to make a hockey reference!


----------



## kylew

www.salomonsmithbarney.com/


----------



## kimmie

This one has a commitment to provide information and support to anyone who has been touched by breast cancer.

http://www.y-me.org/


----------



## suzanne

Oh, pooh. I found a great one, but Kimmie beat me to it. May I post it anyway?

yugop.com


----------



## kimmie

Great find Suzanne.

Should next post start with an "e" or a "p"


----------



## shawtycat

One of the best places to find a manual SLR camera for learning photography. (Pentax 1000 is the best!)

www.pentax.com

The next post should be very interesting! Aw. Ill make it easier!

For all the women who kick butt out there! www.xena.com . 

Jodi


----------



## kimmie

That's easy.

www.xdrive.com


----------



## shawtycat

Adventures in Eating

www.edible.com

One weird website! Has Canned Rattlesnake & Cobra on their product list! 

Jodi


----------



## kylew

www.emu.com


----------



## kimmie

www.unichef.com


----------



## svadhisthana

What is with me a the weight loss sites?!?

www.fitday.com


----------



## shawtycat

For more info on him and his relaxing music:

www.yanni.com


----------



## chrose

i? Piece of cake! Or should I say "scoop of ice cream"!
http://www.icecream.com/


----------



## kylew

www.meat.com


----------



## chrose

www.tomato.org 
Take that Kyle!


----------



## svadhisthana

http://www.om-page.de/index.html#Anchor-11481


----------



## kylew

Fine! www.remoulade.com


----------



## svadhisthana

www.epinions.com


----------



## kylew

www.sausage.com


----------



## jim berman

www.edibleunderwear.com

sorry... I had to!! Just appreciate the name of the site rather than visiting the site...


----------



## cape chef

www.rouget.com


----------



## kylew

I think it's a workable concept 

www.rutabaga.com


----------



## kylew

Tie goes to the runner!

www.tofu.com/


----------



## kimmie

UGOTMAIL!

www.usps.com/


----------



## shawtycat

Learn all about Saffron and buy it online!

www.saffron.com

Jodi


----------



## kylew

www.nutjob.com

Interesting site, from one of our Canadian friends


----------



## shawtycat

See how the market is doing.

www.bloomberg.com


----------



## kylew

www.guava.com


----------



## shawtycat

Great name for a place in Maine

www.ack.net


----------



## kylew

www.kyleskitchen.net

Sorry, couldn't help myself:lips:


----------



## svadhisthana

I just love her........

www.nigellabites.com


----------



## kimmie

Very funny Kyle :lol:

Just as tasty!

www.saveur.com


----------



## shawtycat

Where you can find some of the best clipart and photos! Plus my portfolio. (JoLegall Productions) :blush:

www.rebelartist.com


----------



## chrose

la dee dah dee dah..........*BAM!!!*

www.thymegarden.com


----------



## kimmie

For a little news

www.nbc.com


----------



## chrose

Duh....www.cheftalk.com


----------



## kylew

www.kumquat.com


----------



## kimmie

Let's cook at http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/index.asp


----------



## kylew

www.nutella.it


----------



## chrose

Fish gotta swim and birds gotta........... dance? 
www.anchoviesclub.com


----------



## kylew

Blame it on the www.bossanova.com !


----------



## kimmie

Good place for shopping

www.arescuisine.com


----------



## kylew

Maybe our tour guide will take us there

www.edamame.com


----------



## suzanne

dare I expose my "other" life?

www.epsteinandfass.com


----------



## chrose

One of my favorite places in all of Alaska!

http://www.seldovia.com/


----------



## kylew

This one's for you chrose 

www.aaaha.org!


----------



## chrose

Right back at ya big fella! I love these guys or should I say rats.

http://www.albanyriverrats.com/


----------



## kimmie

Ah those restaurant kitchens

http://www.siegler.net/chef/


----------



## jim berman

www.foodtv.com

for your daily dose of celebrity chefs...


----------



## kimmie

Great Jim. Can you find one starting with an "R"??


----------



## jim berman

Ahem... the last letter I see there is "f", Missy Miss!! 

But, if you have the overwhelming need to be right, then how about:

www.realaudio.com

for your listening pleasure!

How's 'bout them apples?!?


----------



## kimmie

Jim Dearest,

Please read the rules of the game, very first post on page ONE, for the pleasure of ALL!! 

How's that for them apples, Mr. Man!


----------



## jim berman

Et tu Brute, Then Fall Caesar... err um, Jim. 

I concede! But not without saying those rules are a bit vague and ambiguous, if you ask me!?! But you never ask me... nope, not Kimmie... always leaving the Cantankerous one by the side of the road, left there like yesterday's cole slaw. :

You're still the best, li'l miss! 
-Jim


----------



## peachcreek

How about www.oliveoil.com, like anyone around here would care!


----------



## kimmie

Let's cook Italian!!! at:

http://www.lidiasitaly.com/


----------



## chrose

Hey Fred...whattya wanno do this weekend?
I dunno Barney howzabout we go www.yabbadabbadoocharters.com


----------



## peachcreek

Check out www.stanleycc.org to see where I used to live!


----------



## kimmie

For Canadian magazines, television, shopping, recipes, workshops and more

www.canadianhouseandhome.com/


----------



## chrose

If you're hungry and you just don't know where to go...don't go anywhere. Stay home and.......http://www.eatme.ch 
Try the "_"Cannibal Pizza"_ people are just dying for it!


----------



## suzanne

(And who said the Swiss have no sense of humor!) Think they'll deliver over here?

If they won't, we can arrange to go there to pick up the order by getting on:

www.expedia.com


----------



## chrose

Of course if you are going to go there to eat and hike you better make a stop at....www.alpsmountaineering.com


----------



## kylew

I think this game has gotten out of hand! I tink yuz shud all www.gotohell.com


----------



## chrose

Kyle,

http://www.likeicare.com what you think of this game. I'm having fun!


----------



## kylew

www.eatthis.com !


----------



## svadhisthana

Now boys, you need to http://www.smileandactnice.com/ !!!!!


----------



## kylew

www.enoughalready.com with sites ending in E


----------



## chrose

Hey, you know what? You know what you can do? http://www.youcan.com well you know what you can do. Go here and see Christians web site!:bounce:


----------



## peachcreek

www.nosuchluck.com. Be the "Master of ones' own domain"...well kind of......


----------



## kimmie

I love food, and I know them all

http://www.kcts.org/weekend/kitchen/chefs/index.asp


----------



## jim berman

Using Kimmie's rules, I suppose "S" is next... (although one could argue that "x", in fact, is next... but that's a whole other discussion that I will loose! Have lost! )

for information on one of the worlds GREATEST bands...

www.STYXworld.com


----------



## athenaeus

Have, all of you, seen a doctor lately?? :lol:

Some of you cheat, I thought it was about food sites only...

Shame on you!!!!!

www.dell.com


----------



## chrose

Did someone say doctor? How about a _"Rock and roll doctor"_ shall we combine a little food and rock? Anybody that can do _"Dixie Chicken"_ & _"Tripe face boogie"_ is all right by me!
www.littlefeat.net


----------



## athenaeus

it might be right for you but this is all Greek to me...

www.tripolis.gr


----------



## cape chef

This is were I want to sit in a meadow and eat tomme and drink wine 

www.savoie.com


----------



## athenaeus

Ok Savoie is stylish enough BUT

Eolian islands in Italy are something else! Not to mention la cuccina Eoliana!!

http://www.emmeti.it/Welcome/Sicilia...ipari7.it.html


----------



## cape chef

Um,
Athenaues,

Which letter should I use??? LOL


----------



## athenaeus

LOL

I guess i


----------



## cape chef

LOL

how about

www.icecream.com


----------



## chrose

Here ya go, this should make both of you happy.

http://www.mochasofa.com/food/progra...02march25a.asp


----------



## kimmie

:lol: Cantankerous one! This is such a great thread for which I would love to get credit! Alas, it belongs to ChiliBoy «Ruler of the Goldfish».

www.apple.com


----------



## kylew

http://www.elkmeat.com/


----------



## chrose

http://www.therecipebox.com/members/...up/sou0207.htm 
Turtle soup mmmmm...........


----------



## kimmie

www.taste.com


----------



## chrose

Kimmie,
With all due respect... Where on earth did you come up with the letter 'T' to start?
It should have been an 'X' as in www.x-rates.com for when you go on your 'round the world eating trip!


----------



## kylew

Looks to me like you and Kimmie tied last go round. As we all know, tie goes to the runner.

www.supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.com


----------



## chrose

Looks like that guy has too much time on his hands! (not you Kyle, though you might be guilty as well!) in fact that sight is downright http://www.stupid.com/ :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus

Come -on chrose stop nagging and dance with us

www.disco.com


----------



## kimmie

Chrose,

We both posted at the same time (9h04)!!


----------



## suzanne

Now, now, we're all professionals here:

www.ontherail.com


----------



## kimmie

http://www.labreabakery.com/home.htm


----------



## athenaeus

http://www.ysl-hautecouture.com

beyond comments...


----------



## kylew

I'm more of a www.everyday.com kinda guy


----------



## kimmie

http://www.yentasbagels.com/


----------



## athenaeus

" The Glorious Views of Greece"

http://www.santorini.net

Click on the photo gallery and the live webcam 

This is the place I have told you to organize a ChefTalk reunnion but you don't listen!!!!!


----------



## chrose

Ya know Kimmie, that thought crossed my mind, but I didn't bother looking, I thought it would be too much of an unlikely coincidence.
But here's one that you just had to figure existed for all your questions. Like; "How do I get on the internet? You simply go to....www.internet.com


----------



## kimmie

www.tantemaries.com


----------



## henry

I know I'm late to the game, but the May recipes are posted at

www.southernliving.com

H.


----------



## kimmie

www.gourmetspot.com


----------



## chrose

Ya know I just figured it had to be... I just followed my nose...www.toucansam.com


----------



## kimmie

www.ming.com


----------



## athenaeus

www.greece.com


----------



## cape chef

www.emiliaromagna.com


----------



## chrose

Baby can't you hear me S.O.S.
www.abbasite.com


----------



## cape chef

Abba!!!!!!!

Aarrgggg!!!!!!!

Chrose, come on dude,

www.ericclapton.com


----------



## kimmie

http://www.newyorkled.com/riversidepark.htm


----------



## peachcreek

How about www.drscience.com . He knows more than you do! See what he has to say about food, coffee, chefs, etc.


----------



## athenaeus

Ok I know I am maniac 

www.ellada.com ( Ellada, the name of Greece in Greek)


----------



## kimmie

How about www.alacartetv.com :lips:


----------



## unichef

www.vietnam.com


----------



## kimmie

www.ming.com


----------



## chrose

I haven't done this for awhile but jeez this just keeps going and going in fact I think I a rest so just www.givemeabreak.com


----------



## athenaeus

Give you a break chrose??

What will you do? Start dealing with investments??
http://www.barrons.com


----------



## cape chef

Athenaues,

Chrose doen't need a break or to invest..

what he needs is www.synergy.com


----------



## kylew

Maybe he needs an alternative form of investing?

www.youbet.com


----------



## rita

Mind if I join you with this?

http://www.timeticker.com/main.htm


----------



## athenaeus

Not at all Rita 

But you must be a road runner to catch us 

http://www.roadrunner.com/rdrun/


----------



## rita

I can't run that fast but I can surf~~~~~~~~~

here's a great recipe board for you.

www.recipezar.com


----------



## athenaeus

Ok. But I want it with some glory. Something to remind me of my friend Apicius 

http://www.roman-empire.net/


----------



## rita

I'm still around.Are you enjoying your new money?

http://europa.eu.int/euro/html/entry.html


----------



## kimmie

Will you use the euro to pay your

www.alimony.net


----------



## blueyedgourmet

whew.......hard to keep up to date in this thread!!

but here goes..........

www.yellowstone.com


----------



## rita

I suppose this ages me quite a bit but it's a good one

Rock and Roll
:bounce:

http://www.elvis.com/


----------



## chrose

That stinks, but apparently they dont....http://www.skunks.com/


----------



## rita

Sorry you didn't like Elvis maybe this is more your type.

http://www.supermanhomepage.com/


----------



## blueyedgourmet

How about this one to age one?

www.engelbert.com

hehehehe


----------



## gsquared

After reading this lot I need a tot

http://www.tanqueray.com


----------



## blueyedgourmet

hehehe 
Never miss a posting AGAIN......why go out of the house ????

www.yummy.com


----------



## chrose

If you don't want to leave the house, but when you do people stop you on the street and say "_Hey! You oughta be in pictures"!_ stop by here....http://www.youthlearn.org/learning/a...edia/video.asp


----------



## blueyedgourmet

ohoh now i am confused on what letter to use next ....

N or G or A or O

so i have one for each ..........just incase

www.napkins.com

www.gingertv.com

www.alberta.com (got to plug the home province )

www.organicgrown.com


----------



## pastachef

www.zthing.com


----------

